# K3b findet kein Laufwerk

## chrisv93

Hey mein K3B findet mein laufwerk nicht er sagt mir ich soll nach schaun ob Hal an ist,es ist aber an.

 WARNING:  hald has already been started.

Und ich bin auch in viele gruppen drinne die benötigt werden.

disk lp wheel audio cdrom video cdrw usb users plugdev haldaemon vboxusers

Kennt ihr noch rat ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., um was für Versionen geht es denn, und was für USE-Flags wurden gesetzt?

Magst du mal ein 

```
emerge -pvq solid k3b
```

 posten?!

BTW

Den normalen User mit in der Gruppe "disk" aufzunehmen halte ich für recht gefährlich (idR sollte das nicht nötig sein)

/edit: Auch "haldaemon" sollte nicht nötig seinLast edited by Josef.95 on Fri Feb 25, 2011 1:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chrisv93

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-4.4.5  USE="debug* hal (-aqua) -bluetooth (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0  USE="debug* dvd emovix ffmpeg lame musepack musicbrainz sndfile sox taglib vcd wav (-aqua) -encode -flac (-kdeenablefinal) -mad -vorbis" LINGUAS="de -ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"

----------

## Josef.95

Magst du mal ein Update auf die aktuell stable k3b-2.0.2-r1 Version vornehmen?!

----------

## chrisv93

Wie mach ich das nochmal?

----------

## Josef.95

```
emerge --sync

emerge -avuD k3b

```

Siehe ansonsten auch noch mal im Handbuch Eine Einführung in Portage

----------

## chrisv93

Ich habe diese 2 Befehle ausgefürt, wie geht es weiter?Last edited by chrisv93 on Fri Feb 25, 2011 2:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

> ausgeführt und jetzt damit ich mein problem ja noch nicht gelösts.

 

Bitte vor dem Absenden den Post auf Fehler durchsehen (Vorschau-Knopf) - ich kann zwar versuchen zu ahnen, was du sagen willst, aber Gewissheit schafft nur eine verständliche Formulierung und halbwegs passable Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Satzzeichensetzung. (Für die Minister, Gutachter, Spezialisten, ... nicht zu vergessen die Lehrer und Schulen (!) die die deutsche Rechtschreibregelung erarbeitet haben und unterrichten, mussten und müssen wir armen Steuerzahler blechen - also geht respektvoll mit den Investitionen um)

----------

## Josef.95

Huhh..., normal sollte k3b so Out of the box dein(e) CDROM Laufwerk(e) finden.

Vorschlag:

Prüfe bitte mal ob dein CDROM Laufwerk überhaupt verfügbar ist, sprich der passende Treiber im Kernel usw

siehe zb was ein 

```
ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd
```

 ausgibt!?

BTW

Ist dein System ansonsten in einem gesunden aktuellen Zustand?

So Standards wie 

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

 gehen problemlos durch?

Schau bitte auch noch mal nach dem Status des HAL Daemons 

```
# /etc/init.d/hald status
```

----------

## chrisv93

Hab alles ausgeführt

alls inordnung

----------

## Uli Sing

Bis auf Deine Orthographie, aber die kriegen wir auch noch in den Griff.  :Very Happy: 

Als ich früher noch der irrigen Ansicht war, ich bräuchte unbedingt k3b, gab's da glaub' ich eine Option. War's evtl. policykit als globales Flag zu setzen?

Könnte sein. Weiß aber ned, ob das noch aktuell ist...

----------

## Josef.95

 *chrisv93 wrote:*   

> Hab alles ausgeführt
> 
> alls inordnung

 

Na prima  :Wink: 

Mich würde aber dennoch die Ausgabe von 

```
dmesg | grep CD-ROM

und

ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd
```

 interessieren...

(Poste sie bitte in Code Tags, danke)

----------

## chrisv93

[    1.892004] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GT30N     LG10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.900345] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.900781] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdr -e dvd

da passiert nichts

----------

## AmonAmarth

meine vermutung ist das irgendwas an deinem kernel noch nicht stimmt.

mal ins blaue geraten:

unter: device drivers -> SCSI device support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

<*> SCSI generic support

unter: filesystems

<*> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

[*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

[*]   Transparent decompression extension

<*> UDF file system support

die optionen mal zu aktivieren ist sicher kein fehler. alternativ kannst du auch mal die kernel conf (no)pasten: http://dpaste.com/

----------

